# lots of birds out...



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

coming back from geneva sat saw about two doz turkeys in a farmers field up in geauga co stood out with the snow cover,my brothers farmer friend picked his last corn last week and counted from his house approx- eighty birds in that field the nxt day may have to check that out soon...


----------

